
Show HN: A Zapier integration for new Oscars 2020 winners - thewarpaint
https://zapier.com/developer/public-invite/82686/b59cf3fd007f0268fdf096d349b8755e/
======
leshokunin
Seems that the link requires logging in the Zapier, fyi.

